# Mudslingers in Alabama tomorrow!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From twitter/facebook: Just spoke with JJ at Extreme Mud Sports in Alabama. Can't wait to arrive tomorrow and make some TV. #MUDSLINGERS
web • 6/30/11 3:39 PM


Y'all should all go & wear your MIMB shirts!!!!!! :bigok:


----------

